# Snakehead



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

This is a first for me. I caught this snakehead with a 7" purple worm while fishing for bass from shore on the Marshy Hope Creek. This is not good news Folks.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Sadly they will be every were in time , I've been told they are good eats


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Jollymon said:


> Sadly they will be every were in time , I've been told they are good eats


Why sadly? This is a hard fighting fish that has a niche in the ecosystem and provides lots of small fry for everything to eat. It mostly eats killie minnows and can withstand heavy fishing pressure. It is a sustainable fish that eats very well. It lives mostly in water that has low dissolved oxygen just like the killie minnows. Birds eat um up and LGMouth eat them up like crazy. They are a challenge on a fishing rod too. Ugly ....well yes they are kinda ugly but they are a blast to target. Very different from every kind of fishing you may have done.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks Capt Mike. I didn't know they were good for our waters. I heard different. I know one thing that little snakehead gave me a real hard time, even while trying to get it in the cooler. Was wild as a small cobia. I gave it to old MR. Ed to eat.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Not many non native species have been a asset in the past . We sometimes end up with more problems , think zebra mussels,stink bugs,feral hogs,lion fish,etc. If there are any kind of asset why is it MD.DNR. wants us to kill each one not release it back. We are stuck with them now hope it works out like brown trout and pheasants did


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Well I do think that MD.DNR needs a couple million more dollars so they can redo all the studies VA has done already. (sarcasm) But, it has been 8 years since they showed up and so far no known effect on the other non-native fish. I get about 40 charters a year who want to target snakeheads. It is not an easy fish to catch on rod and reel. They are so skidish since every thing eats them. A bird fly's over and they dig down in the grass. If the wind blows the pads funny they dig down in the grass. If a lure lands too close they dig down in the grass. Catching them on a fly rod darn near impossible.. as they spook from the line. 

Almost a fish of a thousand casts. But worth it as they are super good eating. 

Capt Mike


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Capt Mike, I caught that snakehead on a 7" purple worm. Is that an odd catch? Your getting me interested now. I like a challenge. Have a few questions. What should I look for? Do they hang around lily pads? Deep water, shallow water? Got any tips for me. Thanks!


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

I got my very first snakehead ever on a purple plastic worm! So I think that is normal. They are ambush predators and hangout in the thickest weeds in less than 4 feet of water, looking for minnows and frogs to pounce on. The typical summer pattern is to throw topwater frogs over the weeds/pads in the morning. I have caught 4, 2 from my kayak and two from a bass boat. Caught them on plastic worm, orange wacky worm, buzz bait, and shallow crankbait......all while bass fishing. When targeting them, I have only gotten blowups on frogs with no hookups. So my advice....keep fishing for bass! You'll probably be more successful with incidental catches. 

The mattawoman creek used to be full of them....and then all the bowfisherman came flooding in to target them at night. Some of them shoot so many they sell the meat to restaurants in DC!! Bass fisherman seem to blame the rise of the snakeheads on the lower weights and numbers of bass seen at the tournaments. But studies have shown very little bass in the stomachs of snakeheads.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks! Very interesting.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

andypat said:


> Thanks! Very interesting.


This is nice from Chicago too...I expect to see a lot of photos of Snakeheads lounging around in the bed of your pickup.

MD DNR can rest easy now, that Captain Andy is on the case.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

I Love snakeheads. I wish they were in every unnamed puddle in America. 

There, I've said it.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Garboman said:


> This is nice from Chicago too...I expect to see a lot of photos of Snakeheads lounging around in the bed of your pickup.
> 
> MD DNR can rest easy now, that Captain Andy is on the case.


 I thought cap. Mike would give a few tips since he fishes for them. He don't reply much. He does make a lot of good reports. Don't want spots/areas, just what to look for. That's OK, mepps3 gave me some good Info.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

andypat said:


> Capt Mike, I caught that snakehead on a 7" purple worm. Is that an odd catch? Your getting me interested now. I like a challenge. Have a few questions. What should I look for? Do they hang around lily pads? Deep water, shallow water? Got any tips for me. Thanks!


The snakehead you caught was just coming out of hibernation as normally setup in areas just like bass till the water warms. Not sure what temp triggers the move but when they do they will get into very shallow pools back in the swamps and stay there thru the low tide. Then on high tide hunt the thin water for minnows and frogs. Lilly pads and grass mixed seems to be the best pattern. Top water frogs and small swim baits are the ticket. Do not worry about color it means nothing to them. Joe Bruce a very good instructional book about them available at Tockermans I think. 
In any case you can not cast at them as they will spook. You can not cast over them as they will spook. If it is windy that day fish for bass. Targeting them requires a lot bad bass fishing habits. You will need to un-learn them.

Capt Mike


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

While at a seafood market in Crofton Md. I saw snakeheads being sold for $4.50 a pound.


----------



## viper2788 (May 1, 2012)

I got skunked a few days ago at government island fishing for snakeheads. They were there but just not biting. What time of the year should I go back? Do they feed more post-spawn?


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

They taste great, smaller ones really goog, I caught 1 that was 36'' and my son caught 1 that was about 25. That 25 tasted way better than the 36


----------



## Mr.Mahiya (Jun 18, 2013)

I have been targeting and catching snakeheads. Though proper name would be 'Potomac Pike' for them now. They are perfect game for catching (having a small boat or kayak helps a lot with access). Their meat responds really well for all kinds of cooking/preparation (grilling, frying, baking, sauteing). Have not tried smoking or eating raw, like ceviche or sushi though. Not too flaky but not hard either. It preserves pretty good as well. I had couple of vacuum sealed fillets from last summer. Baked them last weekend, they tasted pretty fresh. Fresher than frozen salmon I buy from grocery stores anyway.
I don't think they harm bass population either. Because I catch more bass than snakeheads, while targeting snakeheads. 
They are VERY SLIMY to clean.


----------

